# My Introduction



## dabber (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I guess you can say I'm still new to this board, so I thought I'd post a little about myself. I'm in my early 30's now and as a kid I watched Bill Dance and Jimmy Houston on the only channel we got. I couldn't get enough fishing as I got older and finally turned to the fly rod. I've been active in Trout Unlimited with stocking fingerling brown trout and habitat improvement. I kind of got away from all that the past couple years and just fished. I fish anything from fly fishing for little Native Brook Trout to chucking spinners and buzz baits for Bass. I'm getting ready for the DNR Trout stocking here in West Virginia. The stocked trout and Crappie are the only fish I keep, it's Catch and Release for all other fish. I also enjoy building rods and tying flies when I have time. Well enough blabbing here is some old pics enjoy!














I've got a ton pics but they were to big, the site wouldn't let me post. I'll try to resize them and post later.

dabber


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome job... those are some nice ones - just the right eating size!

If you use photobucket you can upload them to fit a 15" monitor and that should fix your problem for size - well, it works for me anyways


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

:WELCOME:

Great pics! Nice colors on that bluegill.


----------



## dabber (Jan 13, 2009)

dabber


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 13, 2009)

welcome

looks like your rite in my back yard!

i mainly fish for trout up here in the winter, useing a lite spinning real, but just acumulated a fly rod/real so hopefully ill be able to learn how to work it before the brownies start heading back down stream. hopfully i can get some tips from ya. if the water conditions are right (wich they havent been up here for awile, seems like the brownies see you comming from a mile away), an old brown/black beat up panther martin has been leathel for me

what parts of wv are you in?

looks like we got the same heavy chevy =D>


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW that looks kinda like oh I don't know...

ALMOST HEAVEN...



I have family spread out all over West Virgina most of them near Hinton


----------



## russ010 (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish I could find places like that to fish around here... scenery wise that is.. 

Awesome pictures! Keep'em coming, we love pictures on this site!


----------



## dabber (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I live right in the middle of the state(Braxton Co.) 

I plan on bass fishing more this year and taking the jon boat out more! The flyrod stays in the boat for when those big ole bluegills start popping! 



dabber


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2009)

More great pictures! Beautiful scenery! :beer:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 13, 2009)

:WELCOME: I spent a few years in morgantown very nice from what I can remember


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for those pictures, a sight for sore eyes in the dead of winter!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 13, 2009)

nice pics!

That rod on the mossy log, is that a grass stick?


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice pics of your catches and of the scenery.

Welcome to the site......


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 13, 2009)

Good lookin scenery and fish


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pics and catchin' ! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice stuff

thanks for posting


----------



## Zum (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Great pictures.


----------



## dabber (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Nickk, Yeah it's a boo rod. It used to be a 9 footer until I stripped it down and used the top and mid section to make a "banty" rod. It's now 6'1" and casts a 4wt line pretty good. Here's some pics of the build.






























dabber


----------



## ctbass (Jan 13, 2009)

wow man great pics I wish there were places like that in ct


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate  

Nice to hear that your a rod builder, how long have ya been doing it?

starting to do it myself and love it, if there was enough of us I'd love to talk to Jim about adding a custom build area for rods and baits  

Your pics are killer, what Kind of camera set up are you using? I have been in the market of getting a good one but, funds have been lacking :lol: Looken at a Nikon or Cannon.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site, those are some awesome pictures. I rarely fish for trout anymore, but I gotta say they have to be one of the prettiest fish that swim. After years of putting it off, I am gonna have to break out my old fly rod this year. I have not touched it in almost 10 years....I'm not even positive I know where it is.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome !! 

Are the Brookies wild fish or stockies ??? Some of the smaller ones look like wild fish (stream hatched as opposed to hatchery fish) with all the colors.


----------



## dabber (Jan 14, 2009)

The brookies are native (not stocked) stream born fish. The browns are from fingerling stockings and grow up in the wild with very little reproduction. It never gets old looking at the native brookies, my favorite by far.

Thanks,
dabber


----------



## Crappiejoe (Jan 27, 2009)

Now I know why John Denver said it was almost heaven.Beautiful scenery.I am also new to this board and from this newbie welcome aboard.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 28, 2009)

I have family in Cass, W.V. , Fraziers Bottom, Charleston, and Wheeling... I inherited about 900 Acres of deep woods in the Pliny/Hurricane area.

I love W.V.

reccomend any public fishing places?


----------

